# '07 Polaris Ranger warning light question



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I got a blinking battery symbol on the instrument cluster this weekend. It came and went but while it was flashing the Ranger ran like ****. The whole instrument cluster was blinking while while the symbol was flashing. I checked the cables and all were tight. I cleaned them, tested the battery and its good (less than six months old).
Anyone have any ideas what to check or look for? I'll be bringing it home in a few weeks but I still have one more hunt to make. I'll be checking the wiring to see if there is something noticeable. TIA


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

Mine would do that if my battery voltage got to low.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

I did a little surfing today at work and what I read makes it seem the voltage regulator is going out. Seems to be a common issue.


----------

